# old school fosgate fans!



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

listed a couple things on ebay. really need these to move. if anyone wants them from here i will remove and sell for the buy it now price to avoid ebay fee's.

neuman509 | eBay

thanks for looking.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

i will be adding some super mint 4" fosgate grills originally from some audiophile series punch mid drivers.


----------

